# Stories about people you see on STEELHEAD ALLY!



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Well there is a similar post on the N.W. section on the 'Maumee' so I thought i would be cool to here some stories about 'Steelheadin'. This is always fun and cool to learn,laugh,and enjoy good memories! so lets get it started! i dont think it need s to be a sticky as long as we keep it alive.....cant wait to see some stories......mario.....s.f.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Well ill start it off.....nothing can come to mind right now but its not quite a story but anyway i was walking along the river by some fast water/riffles and i look down to see about 2 oz. of sinkers,one huge single hook and a huge treble hook all on the same line with about 60 lb. test line....i picked it up and looked at my father and we just both shook our heads...........lol.........mario.........s.f.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

not long ago i was at the E72nd outlet, saw a guy with the sinker-n-treble setup, all blooded, and a tiny steelie next to it. some peeps just don't care.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

yesterday I saw a guy using a huge PENN saltwater reel with a 6 or 7 foot rod that was as thick as a pool cue with a perch spreader casting it into the muddied river. I cant believe some of these people think they can just come down and catch steelhead with these outlandish tactics.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

Several years ago I took my brother to the Vermilion during the spring run to introduce him to the sport. I had outfitted him with a fairly expensive fly outfit, waders, flies, the works. On the way in we walked past a young man with a six foot very light rod, rigged with a top water bass spinner bait. He had on jogging shorts and galoshes..... I was nervous on the way out we would run into him with a full stringer when we had only hooked up a few and landed 1 or 2.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Several springs ago, saw a guy throwing a big willow blade spinner bait on Rocky in late April. A 30" plus chrome dropbak hammered it and busted off shortly after. I still remember watching that fish cartwheel and jump at least a dozen times afterward with that big chrome willow leaf dangling from it's jaws


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's a few good ones....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=133468&highlight


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Fishing on the rock by krumreigs marina a few years back,after work,when all of a sudden I heard a loud pitch scream,looked up across the river and someone took a swan dive off the the bridge building and landed in the parking lot, it was the most sickening sound when he hit the pavement,called 911 but of course it was useless. Packed up and left,shook me up pretty good,especially seeing him quiver on the ground,never ever forget that!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

flyman said:


> not long ago i was at the E72nd outlet, saw a guy with the sinker-n-treble setup, all blooded, and a tiny steelie next to it. some peeps just don't care.


1-800-poacher


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> yesterday I saw a guy using a huge PENN saltwater reel with a 6 or 7 foot rod that was as thick as a pool cue with a perch spreader casting it into the muddied river. I cant believe some of these people think they can just come down and catch steelhead with these outlandish tactics.


Well,.........minus the PENN brand name on the reel and the perch spreader that could have been me !! ***Laughing ***  I knew I had the wrong rod for the situation but in a pinch you use what ya got. Atleast I had the 24 inch 8# leader and a single spawn sac. As a kid I watched my dad catch many steelhead on a rod twice that size and about 20# line.  Funny story tho.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was fishing the Chagrin last week one day when I found some fairly heavy mono in the water. I pulled it in and it had two or three big splitshots on it along with a fairsized hook with a large chunk of shrimp for bait. 
I figured it must have been some of the Ruskies C. J. writes about now and then.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

The funniest thing that I have seen yet while steelhead fishing is, a guy hooked into one, and it was a screamer, it started straight down stream and was not going to stop, this guy, I would assume, was getting low on the backing, so now he is trucking down stream chasing this fish, I am watching this, then all of a sudden he almost dissapears from view. I started down stream to make sure he was all right. At first I was concerned, but when I caught up to him he had stepped into a hole that was about 4 feet deep, standing there in the water, and waders filled. I asked if he was ok, he said yes, then I had to turn around and walk up stream not to break out in sheer laughter. Lucky for him it was spring and not very cold. The fish broke off.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

The best one this year for me was fishing the Grand with my nephew sometime in early November. I was fishing the inside of a 90° bend in the river. Behind me in the water was a huge tree that was deposited there from the last flood. Anyway I hooked a fresh 30" hen and after one quick jump she swam right to me. Now I'm sanding there with 5 feet of line between my rod tip and my float and this fish hasn't even realized it's caught yet. Next this fish jumps straight out of the water right into the tree behind me. I'm looking at my line entering all these branches 3 feet in the air. Well of course the fish broke off but it broke off with everything accept my float. I continued fishing that hole for some time. The funny thing is because my whole rig broke off and was still hooked in the fish. Every time a split shot would get snagged on the bottom the fish would rocket of of the water like it was hooked. This must have happened 5 or 6 times in about a half hour. The one time the fish almost hit me. Maybe you had to be there. My nephew and I still laugh about it today.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Well,.........minus the PENN brand name on the reel and the perch spreader that could have been me !! ***Laughing ***  I knew I had the wrong rod for the situation but in a pinch you use what ya got. Atleast I had the 24 inch 8# leader and a single spawn sac. As a kid I watched my dad catch many steelhead on a rod twice that size and about 20# line.  Funny story tho.


LOL...with a rod that stiff you would have surely snapped that 8# real quick


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

funniest thing I seen on the stream so far was me trying to net Kruggy1's steelie and instead slipping on a flat algae rock and falling face 1st in the drink!! I still netted the fish tho and my camera and phone survived cause they were in ziplocks. it was funny tho. I had a face full of water and everything.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> LOL...with a rod that stiff you would have surely snapped that 8# real quick


Maybe, but the rod is medium/heavy and actually pretty flexible for the type that it is , and the florocarbon #8 attached to the #10 mainline is pretty tough , I had trouble breaking it off when hopelessly snagged on the bottom so even tho those fish can put up a fight I was not worried about the line breaking.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

theres some good posts on here...............thanks, and keep them comin!!!!!.......................mario...............s.f.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

It was about 17 years ago, way before the boat. Where do you go for decent fish action in July @ 90 degree plus weather? The Rocky River with some dough ball. 

I've targeted carp for years. I normally use vandoo or corn. I headed to Eddy's bait shop they had cheese dough ball and decided to give it a try.

Next thing I know my rod started zinging, line went out on a long run. I was at the far North of the wall and started to walk the fish under all the rods down towards the ramp. I saw a white flash, and yelled it's a sheephead. Everyone rolled their eyes and stopped watching. Got it a litle closer and noticed it was a steelie, I yelled frantically get the net, get the net. I was a local hero that day on the wall. It was a fresh chromer about 6lbs. How lucky was that.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

A few years ago I was fishing the Daniels Park area. I only had 2 working rods and reels at the time. One was loaded with 50lb spider wire for pike fishing and the other with 6lb test. I was new to steehead fishing and wasn't catching anything with the jig and maggot drift through the hole method, so I threw on a small spinner on the 50lb test. After a dozen casts, a 24" steely smacked it! Much to my surpise. I was on top of a 5' high cut bank with a logjam just upstream, but was able to horse it out of the water for my first steelhead catch! 5 years later, I'm still looking to catch my 3rd steelhead.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Last year, while putting on a centerpin seminar streamside at the Chagrin River, as I was speaking in front of the group, a guy from nowhere, walks down to the river, jumps in and literally takes a bath. He didn't have soap, but he was washing himself as if he did. 

I don't know how I kept my composure, but I went on with the seminar as if I didn't even see it..haha..

-Flash


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

harle96 said:


> It was about 17 years ago, way before the boat. Where do you go for decent fish action in July @ 90 degree plus weather? The Rocky River with some dough ball.
> 
> I've targeted carp for years. I normally use vandoo or corn. I headed to Eddy's bait shop they had cheese dough ball and decided to give it a try.
> 
> Next thing I know my rod started zinging, line went out on a long run. I was at the far North of the wall and started to walk the fish under all the rods down towards the ramp. I saw a white flash, and yelled it's a sheephead. Everyone rolled their eyes and stopped watching. Got it a litle closer and noticed it was a steelie, I yelled frantically get the net, get the net. I was a local hero that day on the wall. It was a fresh chromer about 6lbs. How lucky was that.


great story...you prob felt like a king. nobody ever catches anything by the marina if you know what I mean. but that just goes to show you with river fishing you just never know whats gonna hit your bait


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

The scariest story was the novice w/his kid trying to ford up the conny when a handful of us on the other side kept telling him there was no way across. They got to about waist deep on the boy (he was about 8) and finally came to this huge tree and I just waded out into the middle, and thought "Catch the kid-Catch the kid". 
Finally the old man wised up and they started coming back. When he got to our side, no one would talk to him, but the kid was our best buddy for the next hour or so. Man , I was mad at that guy...


----------



## zotman (Jun 9, 2006)

Under the 82 bridge in the hoga there is a big concrete slab going into the river under the dam. A couple of years ago these guys who looked about 18 are fishing. This kid is talking on his cell phone and goes in. Luckly his buddy pulled him out. There can be a lot of flow and rebarb.

It's really scrary when you see guys letting their young kids go on that slab. Some people are just plain stupid.


----------

